# Head Shot



## tree md (Dec 16, 2011)

Head shot from 30 yards... Yes, that is the exit hole from a NAP Thunderhead... Was gonna switch to a field point but he was wary and I was afraid he was gonna skadaddle from my shooting lane so I shot him with a broad head... I thought to myself that I better try and make a head shot or he wouldn't be fit to eat... Funny thing is, I had been thinking all day how much I would enjoy rabbit hunting after deer season and how good a rabbit would taste. When I saw him in my shooting lane my exact thought before that moment was the rabbits I had seen crossing the road on the way in before daylight below my buddy's house and planning to walk that road with a shotgun... Much easier this way, don't have to soak the blood out with saltwater or watch out for buckshot... The head shot turned him off like a light switch. Lights out... Took the top of his head nearly clean off behind the ears. I shot him right at dark and skinned and gutted him in less than two minutes, while he was still warm. He skinned out just like pulling a glove off the hand. One hour from kill to frying pan. My Mamaw would be proud; fried crispy with a good crunch but juicy and moist on the inside... Fried til he was "just done".


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice shot! Mmmmmm, looks good. Thunderheads don't leave much of anything if you hit them in the body. I have switched to expandable heads a couple of times but just keep coming back to the ole trusty 100gr. Thunderhead


----------



## tree md (Dec 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/mIT64KpXRK4


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice shot good eatting freash like that.
I shot a squirrel thru the body many years ago. Dang thing kept running around the arrow that was stuck in the ground making a racket so I got down from the tree I was in and clubed it a good one behind the head then put it in the crotch of a tree near by.
I go back up in the stand only to have that crazy squirrel fall on the ground and start making a racket again. My brother in a tree stand about 150 yards away yelled and asked what I was making all that racket about for. Need less to say he was PO about that and said if I ever shot another squirrel during bow season he was going to start hunting alone.

I like to take my 22 and sneak hunt old fence rows and other places where rabbits hang out. Not bad when there is snow tough seeing only the shiny eye when there isn't any.

 Al


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice shot. I haven't eaten any rabbit in 20 years.


----------



## tree md (Dec 18, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Nice shot good eatting freash like that.
> I shot a squirrel thru the body many years ago. Dang thing kept running around the arrow that was stuck in the ground making a racket so I got down from the tree I was in and clubed it a good one behind the head then put it in the crotch of a tree near by.
> I go back up in the stand only to have that crazy squirrel fall on the ground and start making a racket again. My brother in a tree stand about 150 yards away yelled and asked what I was making all that racket about for. Need less to say he was PO about that and said if I ever shot another squirrel during bow season he was going to start hunting alone.
> 
> ...



You remind me of my dad...


----------



## tree md (Dec 18, 2011)

Jed1124 said:


> Nice shot! Mmmmmm, looks good. Thunderheads don't leave much of anything if you hit them in the body. I have switched to expandable heads a couple of times but just keep coming back to the ole trusty 100gr. Thunderhead



Same here on the heads... Why go to more expensive heads when the old TH's do the job... Kind of like trying to reinvent the wheel IMO... LOL.


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 18, 2011)

I got a bunch of those expanding heads in a bow hunting box of stuff I bought at an auction sale.
the heads are held folded by an O ring. Looks like a good place to malfunction way I see it.

 Al


----------



## tree md (Dec 18, 2011)

My dad and a few of my buddies use the Spitfire heads. They make a wicked hole. I tried the Piston point heads one year and they worked great. I'm a keep it simple kind of guy when it comes to bow hunting. The less moving parts the less chance of something going wrong. Plus I prefer fixed blade heads because I have a blind with the shoot through mesh. Mechanicals don't work with the shoot through mesh.


----------

